# Ho visto Manager. Stasera. Nel suo ufficio...



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2012)

A mezzogiorno avevo una vaga idea di cosa stava succedendo a Manager, grazie a pupillo che mi ha informato di alcune cose.
In sostanza prima che manager fosse operato al cuore, era responsabile non solo dell'italia ma anche di...diciamo Francia.
Ad oggi c'è un altro responsabile per la regione d'oltre alpe, ma rimane colui che interviene se ci sono grossi problemi.

Domenica sera quel coglione del responsabile francia ha fatto una  minchiata incredibile, quindi hanno svegliato Manager che ha svegliato l' AD mondo. Il capo di Manager.

l'ultima mail di pupillo...

_Manager è appena uscito dall'ufficio dell Ad. Vedessi che faccia...è nero come il petrolio e di un acido che fa luce...Meglio stargli lontano oggi...anzi. Ci facciamo tutti trasparenti..._

Fissavo lo schermo. Che fottuta sfiga....
Poi arriva la sua mail.

Tebina (si si. Proprio Tebina. Il mio nome vero storpiato...tenero...mai usato. mai),
credimi...non sai quanto mi dispiace....
Sono davvero...

Rilassati...prendiamola con filosofia...poi mi spiegherai cos'è successo.

Filosofia un cazzo.
Io ti voglio

Ho fatto un salto sulla sedia. Minchia. 

Non cominciare...filosofia.
E sarai già incazzato abbastanza per quello che è successo...

Ho l'adrenalina a mille. 
Ti spiego brevemente cos'è successo.
OMISSIS
Domani quindi vado a Parigi....tornerò per fine settimana.
Cazzo. Vorrei essere li per vederti ma meglio così.
Ho una voglia tale che non mi tratterrei, quindi meglio non vederti del tutto.

E' bellissima Parigi! Dai non fare il solito mostro...
E poi l'attesa è meglio...potremmo giocare un pò...

Cazzo ma che giocare. Avevamo dei programmi. E sono andati a puttane.
Adrenalina brutta.
E Parigi può sprofondare per quello che mi interessa.

fattela passare. sarà solo una questione di giorni.
ma tu come stai? In merito al casino intendo.

Lascia stare.
A dopo se riesco.

Ho lavorato con i nervi a fior di pelle, poi. Alle quattro. Arriva Luca e..
-Tebe...se ti dico una cosa giuri di non uccidermi? Oggi sei un pò...inquietante...-
-Falla breve. Che vuoi...-
-Ecco...allora...il tuo capo...ha detto che....ora...subito in sostanza...-
-....Luca....-
-Manager ha detto che devi andare in sede da lui adesso perchè parte e deve fare una specie di passaggio di consegne per alcune cose. Ciao io vado!-

COSA?

Poi arriva una mail di lui.

Voglio averti qui. Almeno vederti.
Puoi dirmi di no. E do il contro ordine. Dimmi tu.

Manager sono già in macchina.

Vieni subito. Ho già informato il tuo capo.

Ero...non so com'ero ma...adrenalina a mille. L'adrenalina giusta. Quella che ti fa sentire viva. Impaziente.
Un ora di macchina senza nemmeno accorgermene e quando mi sono ritrovata la sede di manager davanti ho avuto...mmmmmhhhhhh

Sono entrata. Documenti Ah, è lei signora venga, il dottore la sta aspettando. Prenda questo pass. Un attimo che lo avverto che è arrivata...Dottore? la signora...si...va bene...d'accordo...subito...Venga, il dottore la viene a prendere direttamente. Mi segua. Prendiamo gli ascensori privati..."

Corridoio lontano da tutti. Ascensore. Porte. Si aprono. Lui.
Mi è caduto il cuore in terra. Era...strano. Tutto. Strano. 
-Grazie Gianni, vieni Tebe...-
Sono entrata, la porta si è chiusa e...
Immenso.
-Sei pazzo...-
-Anche tu che mi segui...-
Mi ha baciata.
Ma non normale. Un bacio che mi ha mangiata praticamente.  E aveva le mani che sembravano avere mille dita.
Le avevo ovunque. Sotto la maglietta. Dentro i pantaloni...
Mi sono staccata con gli occhi fuori dalla testa -Manager ma...-
-Zitta Tebe...non fiatare..-
Si è aggiustato la cravatta, io il camel toe e siamo usciti dalla gabbia di metallo.

...il suo ufficio. Mille volte il mio e con un impronta talmente maschile che mi ha fatto schizzare gli ormoni a mille.
La scrivania massiccia. La poltrona grande. Cuoio.
Mamma mia.
Altro che fare l'amore.
Avevo il mio sogno erotico davanti.
Ufficio, quello vero di Manager e Manager. Che fa Manager.
Ha chiuso la porta. Ho sentito un clic elettronico. Minchia. Serrature star trek?

Gli sono volata addosso. 
Senza ritegno.
La volta che sono stata più aggressiva in assoluto.
Volevo morderlo.Lì. Sulla giugulare. Dove vedo quella vena gonfiarsi quando si incazza.
Ero in punta di piedi.
Un bacio da stupro.
Mi ha di nuovo mangiata.
Mani ovunque. Io anche.
Mi ha slacciato i pantaloni. Io anche, cristando perchè sono quelli di sartoria con tutti quei gancetti del cazzo e non riuscivo.
Ha staccato la sua bocca, mi ha spinto sulla poltrona.Sulla _sua_ poltrona.
Dove sono praticamente sprofondata. Si è seduto leggero su di me.
Una montagna. Che si è fatta leggera come un soffio.
Mi ha schiacciata con una mano sullo schienale e poi si è dedicato alle mie micro grazie.

Mamma. Mia. Non ci stavo più dentro.
Non volevo scopare. No. E nemmeno lui. Ma...
-Siediti tu.-  ho detto allontanandolo. E mi è scappato il comando. Non la richiesta.
Ha sorriso. Si è alzato. E seduto buono sulla poltrona.

Gli ho slacciato di più i pantaloni e...
- Tebe no..non ho mai fatto una roba del genere, Tebe...No...Vengo in due minuti così..sono...O Cristo Tebe!-

E' vero. Non ha resistito molto. Ma sfido qualunque uomo in una situazione del genere a resistere.
E mentre mi dedicavo alla sacra arte, lo guardavo. Con i miei occhioni. E nei suoi vedevo...Un mondo.
E mi eccitava ancora di più vederlo...incredulo. Smarrito. Eccitato. Abbandonato.

Poi mi sono messa sopra di lui e l'ho semplicemente baciato.
Mi ha stritolata. E non so come...
Mi autocensuro ma mi sono ritrovata sulla sua scrivania. Tra taglia carte d'argento e robe in pelle.
E senza slip.
Anche io non ho resistito molto.
Solo sesso orale. Ma meglio di una scopata.
Molto meglio.

Il tutto sarà durato...un quarto d'ora. Venti minuti.
Un concentrato di sesso petting che...
E Dio benedica chi ha progettato il suo ufficio, con bagno privato.

Siamo stati due ore insieme.
Non abbiamo parlato minimamente di lavoro.
Anzi. Abbiamo cazzeggiato cercando musica su youtube che piacesse ad entrambi.
Parlato di politica.
Tv.
Gossip.
-Tebe, sei sempre una sorpresa.-
-Anche tu.-
-Non ho mai fatto una cosa del genere. Questo ufficio non sarà più lo stesso.-
-Nemmeno io...pur sembrando incredibile. -
E non ha smesso un attimo di guardarmi.
Tipo effetto imprinting.
Ma anche io.


Oggi è stato...
....fantastico....


----------



## Tubarao (23 Aprile 2012)

Sempre questione di Karma. Il tuo, che sei una donnina a modo, ha compensato quello straccio di karmetto rachitico che si ritrova lui. DiGiamocelo...Manager ha un gran culo


----------



## Tebe (23 Aprile 2012)

Tubarao;bt1666 ha detto:
			
		

> Sempre questione di Karma. Il tuo, che sei una donnina a modo, ha compensato quello straccio di karmetto rachitico che si ritrova lui. DiGiamocelo...Manager ha un gran culo


Anche merito del silenzio stampa anti sfiga:mrgreen:

Come antipasto del motel non male. E no.
Speriamo il karma tenga....


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Aprile 2012)

:mrgreen:

Tebuzz... yuppy-yeah!

Ho mandato lo scritto al mio amico traditore settoriale... invidia molto Manager :mrgreen:
E mi dice di dirti:

"con un pizzico di allenamento durerà anche di più. Un bacio dal tuo collega traditore settoriale"


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Aprile 2012)

Avete dimenticato spegnere il citofono :rotfl:


----------



## edwina (24 Aprile 2012)

Benedetti uffici con PARETI!!! altro che vetrate...

Grande Tebe :up:


----------



## darkside (24 Aprile 2012)

arty::salta:


----------



## scrittore (24 Aprile 2012)

Cavoli era ora! 
E bravo Manager!! :-D 

.... e visto che, a quanto pare, il fascino di parigi abbia ancora qualche effetto aggiungere anche un 
W la France.


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt1670 ha detto:
			
		

> Avete dimenticato spegnere il citofono :rotfl:


Ad un certo punto gli ho detto -Ma può entrare qualcuno?-
E lui ormai totalmente sfasato dalla mia arte soffocottara ha detto -Non lo so. Non so niente..-
:rotfl::rotfl:
per un attimo ho avuto paura che avesse un attacco di cuore!!!


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2012)

darkside;bt1673 ha detto:
			
		

> arty::salta:


Mamma mia dark!
Meglio di una scopata!!!!


----------



## Cattivik (24 Aprile 2012)

... Tebe... se tu non esistessi dovrebbero inventarti...

Cattivik


 P.S. Piccolo problema... per inventare una come te ci vorrebbe una come...


----------



## Cattivik (24 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt1692 ha detto:
			
		

> ... Tebe... se tu non esistessi dovrebbero inventarti...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> ...


Chiedo scusa avevo lasciato nella tastiera il "te" finale...


----------



## Carola (24 Aprile 2012)

tebina:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2012)

insomma il petting a breve termine è quello che gli riesce meglio.:mosking: Beh, dài, ognuno ha le sue specialità. :fischio:


----------



## Eliade (24 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt1696 ha detto:
			
		

> insomma il petting a breve termine è quello che gli riesce meglio.:mosking: Beh, dài, ognuno ha le sue specialità. :fischio:


:rotfl::rotfl:
Bastardissima...ma grande Sbriciolata!!!! 


Oh tebina...

	
	
		
		
	


	




...

La mia prima impressione a pelle leggendo il tuo scritto? "Questa è passione...altro che 5 scopate"...semmai inizierete una vera, aggiungo...


----------



## Tebe (24 Aprile 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt1696 ha detto:
			
		

> insomma il petting a breve termine è quello che gli riesce meglio.:mosking: Beh, dài, ognuno ha le sue specialità. :fischio:


:rotfl: (non riuscirà mai a diventare un blog credibile questo....:carneval


----------

